# Adagio (Cinematic Studio Strings Only)



## Jorgakis (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello,

I recently bought CSS because of several great compositions shared on this forum.
I think the sound is really great, the vibrato is the thing I was looking for, BUT...the delay and keyswitching is almost a deal breaker for me... I'm not sure if I can use it properly in a not so legato-driven composition. Anyway it inspired me to write a pretty long-ish adagio. I hope you will like it, although it is somewhat atonal at times and due to that I gave up solving the delay problem it's a bit out of sync...



greetings,

Jorgo


----------



## John Busby (Nov 7, 2016)

beautiful composition!


----------



## BigImpactSound (Nov 7, 2016)

Very nice composition AND sounds! Instant 'like' indeed!


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 7, 2016)

@SilentBob Big thanks for listening to the whole piece! Yes, I thought this, too. Very nice for slow lyrical expressive lines. I haven't tested it in the usual full orchestra environment though..

@johnbusbymusic Thank you!

@BigImpactSound Thanks, and thanks for the follow! CSS sounded very nice on this, although it was a bit weird to handle (for me as a HW Strings user).


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 8, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I recently bought CSS because of several great compositions shared on this forum.
> I think the sound is really great, the vibrato is the thing I was looking for, BUT...the delay and keyswitching is almost a deal breaker for me... I'm not sure if I can use it properly in a not so legato-driven composition. Anyway it inspired me to write a pretty long-ish adagio. I hope you will like it, although it is somewhat atonal at times and due to that I gave up solving the delay problem it's a bit out of sync...
> ...



Well done! Any chance you'd be willing to do a tutorial for certain parts of this?


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 12, 2016)

mikefox789 said:


> Well done! Any chance you'd be willing to do a tutorial for certain parts of this?


Hey thx! I've never thought about doing tutorials or such, and I still don't have the equipment. But it's worth thinking about, at least doing some live composing. If I get a decent mic I'll try it out , why not!


----------



## Harry (Nov 12, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> Hello,
> I hope you will like it, although it is somewhat atonal at times and due to that _*I gave up solving the delay problem*_ it's a bit out of sync...
> 
> 
> ...



What delay problem?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 12, 2016)

Harry said:


> What delay problem?



Seriously, there is none.


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 12, 2016)

@Harry I think it was discussed in the CSS thread. I don't know if I misread or something , but I'm experiencing some timing problems when using the different legato speeds. It never seems to fit to the host tempo, even when setting an appropriate negative delay.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 12, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> @Harry I think it was discussed in the CSS thread. I don't know if I misread or something , but I'm experiencing some timing problems when using the different legato speeds. It never seems to fit to the host tempo, even when setting an appropriate negative delay.



It has nothing to do with host tempo. There's simply a slow, normal and fast legato and they have different time delays. Fast has a 100ms delay, medium is 200 and slow is 300. It's fixed and consistent. It's just a matter pulling the notes ahead the appropriate amount in the piano roll. There's no "problem" with it.


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 12, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> It has nothing to do with host tempo. There's simply a slow, normal and fast legato and they have different time delays. Fast has a 100ms delay, medium is 200 and slow is 300. It's fixed and consistent. It's just a matter pulling the notes ahead the appropriate amount in the piano roll. There's no "problem" with it.



I'll be looking into that. For me it was a bit frustrating moving the notes around trying to find the right timing , I know that "Problem" from some legato patches from HS but it was solvable, I somehow find it more complicated with CSS.
But in the end it's the price you pay for such a sound so I'm curios to see what one can do with css.


----------



## Quodlibet (Nov 12, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> frustrating moving the notes around trying to find the right timing



You could try what Daniel F. wrote:
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/cinematic-studio-strings.54192/page-47#post-4013221

No negativ delay required!


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 13, 2016)

Absolutely lovely. I was not expecting to listen to the whole thing, but I ended up doing so and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 13, 2016)

Well done! lovely 16 minutes.
Is it possible to have a look at the midi files? I would love to see what you did there!


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 15, 2016)

@Lawson. Always glad hearing that. But I totally understand if you don'T want to listen to 16 minutes of unknown string music:DD

@Nils Neumann Thanks Nils, I just uploaded the midi files(the first 2 minutes) and the tempo track. (not quiet sure about uploading everything to the interenet though:D). Hope it helps

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4i7_QpJ_OnMc0Rka2tyakEzLVU


----------



## Oliver_MB (Nov 15, 2016)

Incredible composition. I'm hallucinating... Great job!


----------



## Nils Neumann (Nov 16, 2016)

@Jorgakis Thank you so much! Those 2 minutes are enough to study for me:D


----------



## sherief83 (Nov 17, 2016)

Really lovely writing! I think the library is great and as a HW user like your self, been really considering it!


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 17, 2016)

@Oliver_MB Thank you oliver, appreciate!
@sherief83 That's what I was trying to say. Being a HWS fanboy I was sceptical and I bit frustrated by the different approach of CSS. But I slowly get used to it and I think the sound is overall more detailed. So yes I'd buy it:D


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> That's what I was trying to say. Being a HWS fanboy I was sceptical and I bit frustrated by the different approach of CSS. But I slowly get used to it and I think the sound is overall more detailed. So yes I'd buy it:D



Exactly my experience. The two sound great together, although they require totally different MIDI performances.


----------



## Amey Ghule (Nov 18, 2016)

Crazy crazy writing....


----------



## ReversedLogic (Nov 18, 2016)

I got sucked in and listened all the way through, very well written -thoroughly enjoyed it. I also love the sound of CSS - thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 20, 2016)

ReversedLogic said:


> I got sucked in and listened all the way through, very well written -thoroughly enjoyed it. I also love the sound of CSS - thanks for sharing!



Thanks very much! Really happy for you guys liking the piece, it kind of gives me courage to work on some longer more classical pieces and that they are worth the effort/ that I should spend some more time on certain compositions.

I'm testing CSS in a full orchestral project now and I have to say that I'm getting used to it and it might replace HWS. The vibrato is really worth it and the shorts are somewhat tighter.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 20, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> I'm testing CSS in a full orchestral project now and I have to say that I'm getting used to it and it might replace HWS. The vibrato is really worth it and the shorts are somewhat tighter.



Thye two work really well together, if you are willing to do two separate MIDI performances. That said, in my "Quick Compose" VE Pro template I have made on my iMac for smaller projects. CSS is now the default.


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice piece, man.  Very moody. Liking the vibe/atmosphere. Felt like I was watching a Hitchcock movie, hehe. There's also some Badalamenti essence in there. ( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRF78AGvIoQ (Example) , <3 )

Here's a version with another lib for reference:
https://instaud.io/private/4badc7ad83c3656b1f01a8d1f8b5f9d37c680d18

Amazing how different the same piece can sound while retaining its core. (I probably overdid it a bit, as I kinda got carried away)


----------



## FinGael (Nov 20, 2016)

I listened and enjoyed a lot. Thank you for sharing.

I have been listening to your music quite a lot since I found your soundcloud page a few months ago.

Some people that know me well, often say that I have a gift for recognizing extraordinaire (this has been used occasionally by companies and projects during my journey).

I think that you have an exceptional talent in composing.

To me music, and art in general, is many times the best when it touches something abstract, profoundly rooted in the essence of a human being and life in general. Something that you feel like you are able to understand in your heart, but the same time cannot grasp, or get a hold of, and feel too difficult or limited to express in words. It starts to haunt you, and the beauty in it is, that it pushes you to find new ways to see and experience things, and thus can lead to expansion of your awareness, because you feel like you are dying to understand more.

That is something I feel is often missing in modern music. One reason may be, this is just my view based on my personal experience, that not too many people can say, with a peace in their heart, that they know themselves. When a deeper connection to yourself or inner dialogue with one's self is missing, it is much more difficult to create something with that kind of deep and profound effect.

To me your music has had the effect I described above.

I hope you keep developing your skills and continue doing what you do.

All the best.


----------



## Jorgakis (Nov 21, 2016)

Ashermusic said:


> Thye two work really well together, if you are willing to do two separate MIDI performances.



That I will do ofc, just for this project I tried to use only one library to see if it will do well. 

@WhiteNoiz Thank you man! Glad you tried it out with your own samples, I'm just not quiet sure if there's some error with the bass line? (Maybe my fault ...)

@FinGael Wow, that's a couple of very nice words, I'm not really sure what to say. Thank you very much!
It's flattering that the music had this effect on you, I think that's what it was meant to have.
I'm trying to compose as much as I can, luckily I still have enough free time to do so. I think it is a training which has to be very constant. That's what I quiet didn't understand when I started composing, just do it almost every day. And the forum feedbacks helps, too. Maybe one can't immediately carry it out, but on the long run you discover situations where you can apply someone's suggestions...


----------



## WhiteNoiz (Nov 21, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> Thank you man! Glad you tried it out with your own samples, I'm just not quiet sure if there's some error with the bass line? (Maybe my fault ...)



Probably mine, not sure. Maybe it's the different re-action to overlaps and dynamics (not sure if you mean tonally or something missing). I made another version; maybe it's better:
https://instaud.io/private/117e06eb381914b8ecb447057dde3d183cab27d4

Can't sit and check it 1:1 now (I didn't alter any notes). Anyway, it's not that important. Cheers.


----------



## FinGael (Nov 21, 2016)

Jorgakis said:


> @FinGael Wow, that's a couple of very nice words, I'm not really sure what to say. Thank you very much!
> It's flattering that the music had this effect on you, I think that's what it was meant to have.
> I'm trying to compose as much as I can, luckily I still have enough free time to do so. I think it is a training which has to be very constant. That's what I quiet didn't understand when I started composing, just do it almost every day. And the forum feedbacks helps, too. Maybe one can't immediately carry it out, but on the long run you discover situations where you can apply someone's suggestions...



Thanks.

What comes to classical composition and orchestration I am just a novice, and I am sure there is plenty of work for you to do, but I sense something in your composing that to me is rare and something really worth developing, and I felt that it would be beneficial to say it aloud at this point.

Constant training by composing sounds wise.

PS. Sure there are people who think that trusting intuition or your sixth sense is childish nonsense, but it has served me very well so far.


----------

